# [CIP] Eden



## alain-s (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello Fellow modders !

I have bin asked to join for the new edition of Modding Trophy 2014 organized by:



With already working on a project Purpura I couldn't resist this change to join the event.

For this edition fractal has chosen me to mod the Define R4

The hardware and water cooling will be provided by different partners
Witch I want to tank for making it possible to make a second edition of Modding Trophy 2014

Hardware:
Motherboard: MSI Z97 Gamming 9
Graphics card: MSI GTX 770 OC
Processor: Intel I7-4790
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X 4x4GB 1600Mhz
Solid State Drive: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
Power Supply: Fractal 1000W Newton​
Lets start with progress.

As you already know the PSU will be the Fracral 1000W Newton. The Design of the PSU looks great the only minor point is that it is not a full modular PSU. This little problem I will change in the future. The cables come is a organized bag where every cable has it own place.









Next the case it self, the Define R4 is build for silence and anti dust with all the filters.













Lets start stripping the case and remove everything that is not needed anymore.  

















This is what is left from the case a naked frame.








Time to rebuild the Define R4!

Till next update.


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2014)

sub'd- The Define R4 is my 2nd favorite case (Silverstone Fortress FT-01 is always my #1)


----------



## alain-s (Jun 30, 2014)

Thx Norton, after this casemod I think the R4 will be number 1 ^^


----------



## alain-s (Jul 12, 2014)

Lets get started!

Got my self some MDF panels to get the shape of the case back.





Lined up the pieces





Adding some glue and pressure.





First new pieces are for the case are being made.









Need some extra adjustments to shape.









Much better.













Next update you will get to see a small sneak peak of the materials that I will use to give the mod a prefect finish.

Mod On !


----------



## alain-s (Jul 24, 2014)

Time for a other update.

Made a extra wooden part for the back of the case

















And something little to make the MDF look like real wood. Got my self some wood veneer this type is called zebrano.








adding some pressure so the veneer and MDF





This can rest for 1day and then I will do the other pieces as well.

Next up is the Motherboard tray.





The new tray will be made from 5mm plexiglass with some bend in.









Adding the pci slots.





Installed it in the case.













Next update you can see the result of the veneer on the MDF pieces.

Stay tuned!


----------



## alain-s (Aug 5, 2014)

Small update.
The first panels are done they just need to small detailing and then I can add some clearcoat on the wood.





























Painting the borders black that didn't got any veneer.





Till next update.


----------



## alain-s (Aug 19, 2014)

Small update

Continued the work on the panels. Starting with some clear coat on the veneer.





























Also started to make a mold for top and bottom of the case.













The rest will be for the next update.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 22, 2014)

I love Fractal stuff. looks promising


----------



## HammerON (Aug 22, 2014)

Sub'd for a sweet looking mod


----------



## alain-s (Aug 22, 2014)

Jetster said:


> I love Fractal stuff. looks promising


Thank you Jetster 


HammerON said:


> Sub'd for a sweet looking mod


Thx HammerON ^^


----------



## alain-s (Aug 26, 2014)

Update

Lets continue with the motherboard tray first. Finished all the cable routes and mounting places so time to polish the borders of the plexi tray.

To refresh you mind this was how it looked like.





And here is you can see the finished tray. Left the protective foil around to prevent scratches.

















The SSD will be mounted on the back of the tray with these holes.









You just have to slide the SSD on its place easy to remove or install a new one.









With the new shape of the case I had to make some new pieces so I can easily remove the casefeet from the frame.
made a few spacer and glued them on the bottom of the case.





and on that I mount some L pieces.





Next up is the body work of the case.
To get the right shapes I made a mold out of MDF wood. Using 2 heatblower I heated up the plexi so it can fall in to shape.





















cutted of the extra material and filed and sanded the border in a straight line using a steel bar as guiding line.





Mounted it on the bottom of the case.





















I repeated the bending for the top panel and glued 2 plexi panels to the side panels.









sawed out the new shape of the case.









Just need to file the edges straight and continue the work on the other parts.





Thank you for reading.
And see you in the update.


----------



## alain-s (Sep 8, 2014)

Small update received a few packages with hardware and watercooling. I wont go to deep in to that because I didnt had to time to take pictures of all the parts and taking them out of the boxes for some extra pictures.





















I had a bit of back luck with the package from the watercooling. Lucky noting got damaged.













once I had the parts I could start with giving them a place in the case. Used 2 Micro reservoirs from Swiftech to make a hardline connection between the top and front of the case.

















Next up was the pump.









The pump will be placed under the 3th reservoir that will be attached to the radiator. For that I cutted some alu pieces to creat a new attachment for it.













That was it again only a few more thing that need to be made and the case can be painted.

See you next time.


----------



## alain-s (Sep 23, 2014)

Update!!! 

Making some fast progress on the case.
I continued my work on the wooden panels. Then I can finish them and move on to the rest of the case.
Used a sheet of plexi glass to achieved the desired shape for the front. Placed it on a new mold and heated it up.













mounted it on the front, so I could draw the right shape on it.





And the final shape of the front.













Just have to add the veneer to the plexi.

















While everthing was drying I removed the protective foil from the plexi panels and mounted the top reservoir in the case. Also secured the mounting of the stand of case.









Back to the veneer panels.
To remove the extra material I used some sanding paper. Mounted the panel on the front and test fitted it on the case.





















Next up is the power supply. I got the Fractal 1000W Newton PSU only 1 minor thing on it the psu. Not all cable modular, so I had to make some adjustments to get the result that I want to achieve.
Cutted out a piece of plexi and glued it on the PSU.









Removed the top of the psu and started to short in the wires.





















After the psu I started to make all the other cables that where needed.





So that was it then next week a new update where you can see the assembly of the case.

AAAaaaand I will just place this picture here to teas a bit.





Till next update.


----------



## alain-s (Sep 30, 2014)

Started to ad some gold leaf on the inside of the case. This material can be used for all kinds of project most people you it on fall frames to give them a old look.
Sanded the inside of the panels and applied glue on it afterwards. Then you wait a 10min before you can lay the paper on it.

















Also added some extra detail on the case using red paint to give the pc some extra color.





And total picture of the pc.





The rest will be for next update.


----------



## alain-s (Oct 5, 2014)

Last update before the final pictures will be shown.
Continued with installing all the remaining hardware and cooling parts. Before I start installing the wooden panels I have to install a few cables. This way I can keep a clean look in the case with not to much cables around.





Installed the all the inside panels PSU, radiator, pump and reservoirs.

























When all that was done I installed the remaining hardware and started the leak test.





The only thing that needs to be installed are the cables and the front of the case. All this you will see in the final update of this project.


----------



## alain-s (Oct 9, 2014)

Small teaser for you all. 
Only few more days left before it is Monday and I can show you the final pictures.


----------



## alain-s (Oct 13, 2014)

The case is completed and the video from LDLC is online you can check it out here 







For the people who want to share this video, you can do that true this link on FB
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Simplicity-Designs/290748107759362
Sharing = Caring


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice casemod, thanks for sharing.


----------



## alain-s (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you St.o.CH

And at last the final pictures of the mod. I hope you all like the end result.










































































































Thank you all for following.


----------

